# Minnesota Guys



## SamWJones13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Can anybody tell me what the forecast is supposed to be until christmas. I've heard many different things from many different people so I figured I'd ask some people who make money off it like me. I'm in the Twin Cities area and have heard 4-5 inches each day for the next 3 days... planning to go out around midnight each night to have things opened up for people in the morning by 6 or so.


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

Look in the "Minnesota Snow!" Thread

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57675&page=27


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

I have heard things this morning on tv and NWS weather radio like "Signifigant" ,"Historic" and Halloween storm"! 


Looks like a three or four day GRIND!


----------

